# System is updating (7)



## mhaneef (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi, just received my 922 today and when I go to access Sling online it just says "System is updating (7). Try back in a few minutes." It's been like this all day. Is there an installation problem or something else? Also, I received a nice glossy users manual with my 622 aand 722 receivers but not with the 922-only a paper "Help Guide". I didn't notice until the tech was gone and I was looking at the documentation.Did the tech make off with my manual or doesn't it come with a detailed users guide?
P.S. I DID get the 922 for $100 through a "loyalty" supervisor. I got xmas offers for a HD upgrade and HD for Life and had to ask for a supervisor when I called because the rep wanted to give me another 622 ,which of course is not an upgrade when you already have a 622.The supe agreed to upgrade me to the 922 for $100.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

The "manual" is on the menu under HELP.


----------



## mhaneef (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks Kevin,no more hard copy (I guess that's the way of the world these days.) Any idea what's going on with the "System Updating" message?


----------



## mhaneef (Nov 28, 2005)

Ouch, "Help" just gives me a blank screen.....


----------



## mhaneef (Nov 28, 2005)

Anyone else experience "System is updating (7). Try back in a few minutes." or a blank screen whem accessing the Help menu? Appreciate the assistance.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

You might actually need to wait about 24 hours before everything "works" on the new 922.
922's take time to download everything it needs when first connected.

On the system updating, I think that is a problem on Dish's end.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

n0qcu said:


> You might actually need to wait about 24 hours before everything "works" on the new 922.
> 922's take time to download everything it needs when first connected.
> 
> On the system updating, I think that is a problem on Dish's end.


This is definitely the case. I experienced the same issue when I got my 922. It was quite frustrating because I was really excited to use and show off my sling capabilities, but sure enough the next day everything worked beautifully.

I even tried forcing the nightly update by changing the update time to the afternoon, but it didn't work. Had to wait 24 hours.

You will probably also notice that you don't have the channel icons in the guide or show icons in you DVR, but those will come tomorrow along with the sling.


----------



## mhaneef (Nov 28, 2005)

You are all correct- everything is working great today! Thanks for calming my anxiety.


----------

